# When is the next TOTUG meeting??



## BarCol (Apr 9, 2010)

Is the meeting this Sunday or next..since we're in town and I *will* be there along with my trusty laptop and LCD:whoopie:


----------



## CSB (Apr 9, 2010)

Barb, I have the meeting as April 18th.

Looking forward to seeing you there next week


----------



## BarCol (Apr 10, 2010)

Thansk Cindy - I had thouhgt it was the 18th but then started to second guess myself.

See you then


----------

